# WLAN [solved]

## hanspf

Hello,

last week I bough a D-Link 610 WLAN Card and as I found out on the web, it is nearly impossible to install it with gentoo.

So I will take it back to the shop and this time buy a card, which can be installed easily.

Do you know a WLAN card, where linux-drivers are provided or even already in portage and which I can buy in the next shop?

edit: It's about a PCMCIA cardLast edited by hanspf on Thu May 05, 2005 6:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jahoviah

 *hanspf wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> last week I bough a D-Link 610 WLAN Card and as I found out on the web, it is nearly impossible to install it with gentoo.
> 
> So I will take it back to the shop and this time buy a card, which can be installed easily.
> ...

 

I don't know if you're looking for PCMCIA (CardBus) or PCI cards, but I bought a NetGear WG511T PCMCIA card (108Mbit) that worked very well in Linux, although the drivers are only provided through cvs as of now (I think):

http://madwifi.sourceforge.net

----------

## hanspf

Does CVS mean, that I have to compile a new Kernel?

----------

## Aynjell

CVS is a centralized means of distributing source code. Something-Versioning-System. I'd hate to think it's Code versioning system... Anyway. You would most likely not have to recompile, unless certain option weren't enabled in your kernel. Most external modules are completely modular, for example, if you emerge nvidia-kernel, it adds an nVidia module to your modules folder and then once you complete setup and load it, it just runs as a module. No recompiles, nothing hard... Though you may have to edit some files to get it all working correctly.

----------

## Rad

<--not directly relevant

Not necessarily. CVS however usually means that you're downloading work in progress, and that may not even compile... it's like hanging directly behind the programmer's editor  :Smile: 

Anyways, madwifi is available through portage, you don't have to use CVS...  the packages are named "madwifi-driver" and "madwifi-tools". My network card (D-Link DWL-650) works fine without the latter.

--!>

Now, your card seems to have a realtek chipset, so I don't think it's supported by madwifi...

It seems you're a bit unlucky to have this particular chipset as it doesn't seem so common, however there exist some drivers for linux, I hope some work (I have no idea, actually):

Kernel 2.6: "emerge rtl8180", Homepage with doc: http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/

Kernel 2.4 Howtos: http://wwwcip.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~siklkepp/rtl8180.html http://www.canit.se/~oli/wl/

Good luck! =)

----------

## hanspf

I'm a bit confused, because lspci writes:

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DWL-510 2.4GHz Wireless PCIAdapter (rev 20)

On the card is written, that is is a DQL-610, not 510

Does it mean, that I maybe don't have the realtek chipset?

Is pcmcia working right, if 'cardctl ident' says the following?

Socket 0:

  no product info available

Socket 1:

  no product info available

----------

## Rad

The string from lspci is probably a bit off for some reason, as DWL 510 is a PCI card. At any rate, it's the same driver -the realtek one... =)

I have no idea about the cardctl thing -never use that one-, but if lspci can even detect that a card is plugged, I think it worked.  :Smile: 

----------

## hanspf

 *Rad wrote:*   

> Kernel 2.6: "emerge rtl8180", Homepage with doc: http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Kernel 2.4 Howtos: http://wwwcip.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~siklkepp/rtl8180.html http://www.canit.se/~oli/wl/
> 
> 

 

As the 2.4 Kernel driver had errors compiling, I will compile the 2.6 Kernel today and try it with "emerge rtl8180".

This step anyway has to be taken one day...

----------

## hanspf

I installed Kernel 2.6 and my wlan-card is now working beautifully. Thank you very much.

----------

## Rad

You're welcome!

Btw if you have got a second add [SOLVED] to the topic  :Smile: 

----------

